# Geisha dreams



## arcanaman (Jul 1, 2008)

this is an excerpt from my fedual oriental homebrew partly inspired by 

memoirs of a geish a that movie was awesome.Earlier in the adventure the 

party was haunted by smells of perfume. when they go to sleep they'll have this dream I haven't used this adventure yet _you're walking down one of _

_the imperial city's main thoroughfares cherry trees in full bloom _

_surrounded eitheir side of the road paper lanterns hanging from their _

_branches. You're are wearing a kimono of dark green with two golden _

_lungs embroided on each side and a red imperial sash around your waist _

_you check your painted face and realize your eyeshadow the color of _

_blood is smeared you hope that your client doesn't notice they often _

_picky and made fun of such things as you did complicated fan tricks and _

_dance moves. nervous know you unconciously you move your hand to _

_positon your ivory hairbrush just so on your head it was a gift from a _

_foreign dignitary from Kashra Lun. you take from your pocket a string of _

_pine prayers beads each with an ancestor's kanji carved into it. they _

_usually calm your nerves, you come to one of the imperial city's tewleve _

_markets at the center is a bronze statue of an imperial lion you head _

_towards memories of when you were a merchant's daughter flow back to _

_the top of your mind then you hear an old friend call and leave your _

_prayer beads at the feet of the lion forgetting to put back in your kimono_

I used the adventure yesterday(tuesday1)


----------

